

How a Man in Austria Used Legos to Hack Amazon's Kindle E-Book security - schrototo
http://allthingsd.com/20130906/how-a-man-in-austria-used-legos-to-hack-amazons-kindle-e-book-security

======
schrototo
I took some of Purgathofer's courses as part of my bachelor's and they were
all incredibly good. Apart from being a very engaging lecturer, he did not
believe in simple "all or nothing" final exams (as sadly so many other
teachers do), but gave us a range of little projects and exercises over the
course of the semester, many of which, if the type of exercise warranted it,
we could redo if we had made any errors on our first try. Thus we were able to
actually learn from our mistakes!

